
Linux 4.9 confirmed as LTS kernel - aargh_aargh
http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/1701.2/03438.html
======
aargh_aargh
This most likely means 4.9 will be the kernel of Debian Stretch.

~~~
aargh_aargh
Actually discussed here: [https://lists.debian.org/debian-
kernel/2016/08/msg00099.html](https://lists.debian.org/debian-
kernel/2016/08/msg00099.html)

and more recently here: [https://lists.debian.org/debian-
kernel/2017/01/msg00299.html](https://lists.debian.org/debian-
kernel/2017/01/msg00299.html)

